# Japenese bantam and frizzle breeds



## neonchick (Jul 22, 2013)

These two breeds are so far my Favrite but I want every one to tell me there expernce with the breeds


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No experience with them here, but I do like the look of the little Japanese bantams.


----------



## JazzieBFarm (Sep 26, 2013)

No experience but I have heard Japanese can be VERY mean.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

So cool! I love those chickens!


----------

